# Woohoo!



## amysflock (Nov 1, 2008)

DH left for 11 days of elk camp this morning at 4, and just called me to say he just shot a 3x3 bull, and his buddy shot a bull, too!!! I can't believe it...

He's got a bloody nose from cracking himself with his scope, but he's absolutely thrilled!

More elk in our freezer this year! Woohoo!


----------



## wynedot55 (Nov 1, 2008)

congrats on your hubbies elk.i bet your freezer will be full now.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 1, 2008)

Congratulations! Your freezer is going to look mighty nice this year!


----------



## wynedot55 (Nov 1, 2008)

an i bet her freezer is going tobe running over with meat.


----------



## Kute Kitten (Nov 2, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Thewife (Nov 3, 2008)

A big congrats to DH!!
(Just don't tell him I'm jealous, that makes them way too happy)

The only bull we saw, crossed in front if us as we were doing 50 down a highway!

You know, if you freezer is too full, I have room in mine!(then I could stay home next weekend and sleep)


----------

